# Horse, Is He technically stolen?



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

There was also no contract about the period he was to be kept there or the amount to be paid, it was a verbal agreement, My friend still has her sale receipt from the horse.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Let me guess, she always paid in cash and never got a receipt for paying. 

It's another he said she said situation. Did he call the police when the property was stolen? If she leaves the horse, he could claim the horse as abandoned in time. 

If I was being accused of stealing, I would have taken my horse out of there immediately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

He was taking the payment directly out of the payment for maintence from the partner.. I told her to take him straight away but she said that he ws going to ring the police for tresspass..

He did go to the police, but the police never contact my friend.. :/


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I think she should contact the police to go there with her to get her horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I'd go get the horse maybe get him while this guy is either A. Sleeping or B. Not home!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you for your opinion, i think that too and have ordered her to go to the police tomorrow, crossing fingers that they agree with her an she can get him out


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm not sure but without a written agreement she cant prove her side of the arguement but wouldn't that also mean he can't prove how long the horse has been there or how much money she "owes" him? 

Also with the help of the police if she has the receipt saying she owns the horse wouldn't that mean he has no right to keep the horse? Unless he has proof that they stole stuff or owe him something. 

Could you convince her contacting the police isn't so much saying you've done soemthing wrong but more as protection and to monitor the situation whilst collecting the horse?


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

That's exactly what i thought, there is no proof except each others stories, i have seen the horse though and was there when she bought him, SHE also didn't steal anythin and he blamed her partner and she coped the s*** end of the stick, not that her partner did take anything (they where accussed of stealing a large sum of money, no proof once again)

She has a receipt for the horse, maybe it will help


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

I don't know specific law, but, unfortunately, possession is 9/10's of the law. this sounds like a horrible situation all the way around..I agree with the above post, as soon as trouble started, I would have gotten my horse out of there!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

It seems to me, even though I have a very small idea about any law, that since she has the reciept of the horse's purchase and the man is ordering for agistment then it makes well clear that the horse is hers and not his. If it were his horse, he wouldn't be asking for an agistment payment.
I think that I, personally, would just gather my horse and belongings with police present, and pay the $625. I have a feeling that if it's forced to court, it'll cost a whole hell of a lot more than the $625 he's asking for. But, I'm not saying that you should do that..because I'm not familiar with law.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

Everything got thrown in our face, the horse has been further sold on and the only way to get it apparently is threw civil courts


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The only thing your friend might be able to recover would be cash value, and not the animal itself.

Had she gone to an attorney or the courts back when all this started, she may have been able to get the horse back. Since she didn't, she's pretty much SOL.

Always the same story; nothing in writing, and then people get mad when the police can't do anything.


----------

